# New Zealand Warbirds Hangar, 4 February.



## nuuumannn (Feb 7, 2018)

This weekend just gone I went to watch the Foo Fighters in concert and visited the NZ Warbirds hangar. Here are some pics.





Balcony 1




Balcony 2




NZ6209 3




Gas Turbine 3




A94-922 10




Messenger 5




NZ1098 1




B.E.2c 4




Triplane




ZK-APT 3

Link to more images: New Zealand Warbirds Hangars

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 8, 2018)

Great stuff.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2018)

Excellent shots!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 11, 2018)

Good stuff Grant. Looks like a nicely presented collection.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 14, 2018)

Great shots Grant


----------

